# Initial Rental Inventory



## LukeMts (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi All,

Long time reader, first time poster here! I was hoping to get some CB expertise for my situation.

My company is looking to make the jump into video/multimedia production for our events. Up to now we have been 75% lighting 25% sound and sticking mostly to special events (product launches, corporate parties, small fashion shows, galas, private events, etc) We are slowly getting more requests for live production and video support for some larger shows. That being said we are looking to purchase a video/show control equipment to add to our rental stock to support conferences, meetings, general sessions-- essentially live events that require multiple projection screens, plasmas etc. Any suggestions/opinions on the list I compiled would be appreciated. 

PS. Pardon my simplistic tech language as im sorta new in the video/multimedia world 

So Ive been putting a budget together and it looks like we can muster up $30k-38k total.
Here are the capabilities I would like to have with this investment:
-Show control for multiple screen output/switching
-Edgeblending
-Basic 2D/3D mapping
-Interactive projections
-I-mag capabilities

Here is the list of equipment I am looking to get either used/new (am I missing anything/any items overkill for my needs?)
(2-4) 6k LCD projectors
(1-2) 10k-12k DLP projectors
(4) Da-lite fast fold screens (size suggestions)
(2) Plasmas (have 3 already)
(1) Axon Media Server
(1) Seamless switcher/scaler (Analog way? Folsom?)
(1) Signal converter
(1) HP PC w/ monitor
(1) MadMapper software
(2) Motion capture cams w/ software
(1) Assortment VGA 5' 10' 25' 50' cables
(5) DVI to VGA adapters
(2) 100amp distro box


Im sure serious systems have 10x more equipment, but I was hoping this would get us started. Im sure I am missing a few things both minor and major, any help here would be great (especially choosing models for these elements).
Thanks!


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would add a couple of smaller projectors in the mix for use in conference rooms, etc. Screen size is going to depend on what will fit in the venues your working in, and what the clients need. 4:3 is much more common right now, but we've had clients come into our theater start requesting we source 16:9 screens. Your also probably going to need a couple of lenses for the larger projectors depending on what your expected throws will be. Don't forget about VGA amplifiers/splitters, your not going to make those long runs without them.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 6, 2012)

If you are just getting into the video market, add to it as necessary. I don't think that you should start with the interactive projection since it will not really fall within your initial budget, which may be a bit low for all that you want. A single 10k-12k DLP projector can eat up that budget alone (example). On the other hand, sticking with LCD will save you money but still eat up most of your budget (example). It would be best to start out subrenting much of your larger item gear while you build the budget to purchase it. 

I notice that you don't have cameras listed, but you want to do Imag. Do you want cameras with an operator on tripods or are you hoping for a robotic PTZ? 

You have a nice package, but it will be quite a bit more than you are expecting as an initial investment. If you would like to look at what can fit into your budget, let's look at what you really need to get started. Determine the basics of what your clients need and then add on after that.


----------



## Footer (Sep 6, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> ...but it will be quite a bit more than you are expecting as an initial investment. If you would like to look at what can fit into your budget, let's look at what you really need to get started. Determine the basics of what your clients need and then add on after that....



That budget MIGHT be able to get you half of your projectors and appropriate lenses. 

A few things to consider... for every projector you have you need to have a backup ready to go if the event requires. 

As far as screens go, I really like the fastfold truss system. Its easier to hang if you need to and holds up a bit better. Don't forget to get a nice dress kit for it, never know where you are going to be. 

I would also include a quality remote for the guys who like to use them: Cue Lights, Speaker Timers, Laser Pointers and projector accessories

Something like this switcher is the basic that most people use: Dual-channel true seamless switcher with output preview - DCS-200 | Barco

For 38k you really are looking at a decent presentation system that can handle a variety of content and display it on a screen. You should be able to get a decent camera to go along with it for a bit of IMAG and all the cables to interconnect it. You will be able to get a bare bones switcher. Thats about it. All the rest of the stuff on your list is going to push you way beyond your budget.


----------



## museav (Sep 7, 2012)

LukeMts said:


> My company is looking to make the jump into video/multimedia production for our events. Up to now we have been 75% lighting 25% sound and sticking mostly to special events (product launches, corporate parties, small fashion shows, galas, private events, etc) We are slowly getting more requests for live production and video support for some larger shows. That being said we are looking to purchase a video/show control equipment to add to our rental stock to support conferences, meetings, general sessions-- essentially live events that require multiple projection screens, plasmas etc. Any suggestions/opinions on the list I compiled would be appreciated.
> 
> PS. Pardon my simplistic tech language as im sorta new in the video/multimedia world
> 
> ...


Is this for rental stock or to support your production services? Is the goal to be able to put together multiple simultaneous smaller systems or just one more flexible system?

Are these all capabilities that you feel you need to support on a regular basis or is there some subset of those that would be your 'bread and butter' with others occurring much less often? Do your competitors offer the same capabilities and equipment? What types of events and what size venues/audiences are you looking to support? There can be a big difference between supporting typical business meetings and supporting major events.

Quite frankly, my first thought is that supporting all the functionality listed might be associated with adding another zero to the end of your budgets, as in $300k to $380k, but that may indicate my misunderstanding of the situation. However, you might want to consider initially narrowing down the scope of capabilities and focusing on offering a more limited scope that you can do well.



LukeMts said:


> Here is the list of equipment I am looking to get either used/new (am I missing anything/any items overkill for my needs?)
> (2-4) 6k LCD projectors
> (1-2) 10k-12k DLP projectors
> (4) Da-lite fast fold screens (size suggestions)
> ...


Cameras, tripods, monitors, multiple camera and projector lenses (you never know where the camera or projector may have to be located), communications, cables other than VGA, cases, production switcher, master clock, waveform monitor/vectorscope (for camera setup), recorder(s), probably multiple signal converters, risers for cameras, cases and probably many more items. For i-mag you need to put together a system that minimizes the overall latency. And as Footer noted, you probably don't want to have just one of any critical item unless you know you can cross rent or otherwise obtain a replacement on short notice.

Beyond the equipment cost is the related expertise and support. Who is going to provide the technical support for dry rental clients or operate and support your own productions? I suggest considering that aspect and perhaps letting those people have input into what you do and purchase.


----------



## LukeMts (Sep 7, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> A single 10k-12k DLP projector can eat up that budget alone (example). On the other hand, sticking with LCD will save you money but still eat up most of your budget (example). It would be best to start out subrenting much of your larger item gear while you build the budget to purchase it.
> 
> I notice that you don't have cameras listed, but you want to do Imag. Do you want cameras with an operator on tripods or are you hoping for a robotic PTZ?
> 
> You have a nice package, but it will be quite a bit more than you are expecting as an initial investment. If you would like to look at what can fit into your budget, let's look at what you really need to get started. Determine the basics of what your clients need and then add on after that.



Thanks for all the input everyone.. very helpful! To clear up a few things, I was skeptical myself when I threw the 10k projectors on that list. Initially I am 100% open to subrenting out big ticket items. I would just like to put together a flexible enough system as a backbone for larger events/conferences (where I would subrent additional/more powerful projectors). 
Which can also support the smaller events using multiple 6k projectors and smaller screens (showing 60% multimedia 40% video content). 

I would like to maintain basic edgeblending, multi screen output.
Wouldn't the Axon Media server support edgeblending, and multiple screens sharing a portion of a single image? 3D mapping I know is lofty with the budget I have, but I was hoping a program like Madmapper could support basic 3d mapping setups. The interactive projections I can hold off on, but the extent of that would only be a basic interactive floor with pre-loaded effects that come with the software. When I mentioned I-mag I was referring to having the ability to do it with my switchers, scalers etc. not to actually purchase and run the cameras. 

To start looking at models I was thinking:
6k projector: Panasonic-PT-EX600U
Axon Media Server
Switcher/mixer/scaler Barco DCS-200 or an AnalogWay solution in the same price range
Im a bit lost in the scaler/converter/switcher area-- there seem to be many options out there and im not sure which ones I will need for my purposes.


----------



## Wood4321 (Sep 7, 2012)

LukeMts said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone.. very helpful! To clear up a few things, I was skeptical myself when I threw the 10k projectors on that list. Initially I am 100% open to subrenting out big ticket items. I would just like to put together a flexible enough system as a backbone for larger events/conferences (where I would subrent additional/more powerful projectors).
> Which can also support the smaller events using multiple 6k projectors and smaller screens (showing 60% multimedia 40% video content).
> 
> I would like to maintain basic edgeblending, multi screen output.
> ...



Axon does support edgeblending, but you need a single media server per output.
So, 4 projectors means 4 axons.
Personally I would stick with something like catalyst or a Hippotizer for media server, as they all can use the triple head to go, and get multiple screens out of a single device.


----------



## Esoteric (Sep 7, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> If you are just getting into the video market, add to it as necessary. I don't think that you should start with the interactive projection since it will not really fall within your initial budget, which may be a bit low for all that you want. A single 10k-12k DLP projector can eat up that budget alone (example). On the other hand, sticking with LCD will save you money but still eat up most of your budget (example). It would be best to start out subrenting much of your larger item gear while you build the budget to purchase it.
> 
> I notice that you don't have cameras listed, but you want to do Imag. Do you want cameras with an operator on tripods or are you hoping for a robotic PTZ?
> 
> You have a nice package, but it will be quite a bit more than you are expecting as an initial investment. If you would like to look at what can fit into your budget, let's look at what you really need to get started. Determine the basics of what your clients need and then add on after that.



Yeah, we still subrent gear for larger shows as well. Anything above 8k projectors we just subrent them because we don't do enough events in a year to justify owning that gear.


----------



## LukeMts (Sep 7, 2012)

Woodj32177 said:


> Axon does support edgeblending, but you need a single media server per output.
> So, 4 projectors means 4 axons.
> Personally I would stick with something like catalyst or a Hippotizer for media server, as they all can use the triple head to go, and get multiple screens out of a single device.



Anyone have any thoughts on Maxedia Compact? I feel like it does a lot considering its price point.


----------



## Footer (Sep 7, 2012)

LukeMts said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on Maxedia Compact? I feel like it does a lot considering its price point.



Go Here: Caspert Management Company Inc. :: Current Auctions

> VIDEO / AUDIO / LIGHTING EQUIPMENT -WorldStage-
> 
> Auction Date: Tuesday, 11th September 2012 @ 11:00 am (Inspection TUESDAY 9:00 am)
> 
> ...




Odds are 40k will go a LONG way. It is from a very good production house.


----------



## museav (Sep 8, 2012)

LukeMts said:


> To start looking at models I was thinking:
> 6k projector: Panasonic-PT-EX600U


Ah, one of the Panasonic projectors that is called the PT-EX600U in some places, the PT-EX600 in others and neither on Panasonic's projector web site which doesn't even show it as a product. Can we have Sanyo back please?

On a more serious note, a projector with flexible horizontal and vertical lens shift and keystoning is good to have for rental applications. I personally like multiple lamp projectors for critical applications including rental and production due to not only the flexibility that offers but also that the projector may have to switch lamps or go on with a bit dimmer image if a lamp fails but unlike a single lamp projector a lamp failure does not mean having to stop and wait until you can change the lamp in order to have any image. In any case, you probably want to have an inventory of spare lamp modules.

Are you sure that a 4:3, 1024x768 native projector is the way to go? It may be the right choice for you but I was checking out some new systems yesterday and I think that other than the document camera every source the Contractor and end user provided (cable, laptops, permanent room computers, Blu-Ray, iPads, etc.) were all native or potential widescreen formats. In fact the major reason for the system upgrades being performed at that facility that rents space to outside parties was to be able to support widescreen, digital sources that their clients were wanting to display. A 4:3 projector can usually display 16:9 or 16:10 format sources, as can a native 16:9 projector display 4:3 sources, but you may want to verify what format and resolution makes the most sense.

You might also want to think about whether the standard lens provides sufficient flexibility for all applications or if you may want to also purchase some short and long throw lenses to provide greater flexibility in the projector placements.


LukeMts said:


> Switcher/mixer/scaler Barco DCS-200 or an AnalogWay solution in the same price range
> Im a bit lost in the scaler/converter/switcher area-- there seem to be many options out there and im not sure which ones I will need for my purposes.


Just for fun, look at the DCS-200 and then look at CompassPlus, do you experience deja vu? Many of the Barco presentation switcher products were actually co-developed by FSR and Folsom Research before Barco acquired Folsom and virtually the same products are available from both Barco and FSR.

However, that may be a good example of your point and the potential factors involved. The BCS-200 has six 'multiformat' analog inputs, two HDCP compatible DVI-I inputs and one SD/HD-SDI input along with DVI-I and RGBHV outputs. That might work fine for data and graphics presentations but would likely be limited to one camera for live production. Also note that transitions are controlled by the 'take' button and while you can adjust the transition time, I believe you are limited to simple fades and cuts (a fade with 0 transition time). Also note no genlock input or output, no internal frame syncs, etc. A typical production switcher would support multiple camera inputs, various types of transitions with direct user control (T-bar), syncing sources and so on. Then there is how it handles keying, graphics and text inserts and other production aspects.

The basic issue seems to be one of presentation systems that have to deal with larger numbers of computer and graphics sources but typically with simple switching and production elements versus live production systems that need to support advanced switching and production elements and multiple cameras but usually with limited presentation type sources or the assumption that all sources can be a single common video format. So perhaps the first step is deciding which of those general categories most closely resembles what you want to do.


----------

